# CPVC Blazemaster



## mtlogcabin (Nov 25, 2009)

Single story with walkout basement. Only one tenant space finished and ready for occupancy the others rough framed. FD says drywall has to be installed on ceilings in other spaces to protect the fire sprinkler piping from melting if a fire starts in one of those spaces.

Wouldn't the sprinkler heads discharge prior to the melting tempeture of the pipe?


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

Just curious, since this comes up periodically here as well...

Has the shell building been finaled yet?  Basicallly what I'm asking is, can you issue a C of O to a tenant space in a shell building that hasn't been finaled?

Let's hear the opinions.


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

depending on where the pipe is,,,  the listing requires the sheet rock.

I would require the shhet rock per the listing of the pipe

It is not a matter of will the pipe fail before the heads go off

the answer is maybe yes and maybe no????  would not take the chance.

Minimum protection when installed “concealed” shall consist of: 3/8” gypsum wallboard or drywall, suspended membrane ceiling panels weighing not less than .35 pounds per square foot, or 1/2” plywood soffits. Minimum protection for NFPA 13R and 13D systems may consist of 1/2” plywood.

Harvel BlazeMaster pipe is Listed for use in exposed applications with certain limitations. When installed without protection, “exposed” pipe is to be installed beneath smooth, flat, horizontal ceiling construction. Exposed categories include: standard coverage and residential pendent and sidewall sprinkler applications, light hazard extended coverage and residential sprinkler pendent and sidewall sprinkler applications, use in unfinished basements with exposed solid wood joists, light hazard upright quick response sprinklers, and system risers (in 13R & 13D occupancies). Refer to Harvel’s installation instructions for specific sprinkler head temperature ratings and spacing requirements. The product must be installed in strict accordance with NFPA 13, 13D, 13R and Harvel’s current CPVC Fire Sprinkler Piping Products Installation Instructions (HFS-3).

http://www.harvelsprinklerpipe.com/cont ... _donts.asp

http://www.harvelsprinklerpipe.com/desi ... ctions.pdf

http://www.harvelsprinklerpipe.com/spec ... /index.asp


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

We issue a Certificate of Completion for the shell which basically includes all the exterior including parking, an accessible route, life safety issues and common areas if any and other work included in the permit.

Without a tenant there is no occupancy to certified a use group for that structure.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

If the building is a Light Hazard occupancy *AND* a wet-pipe sprinkler system is being used, the pipe can be exposed in accordance with its listing. CPVC cannot be exposed if the sprinkler system is a dry-pipe or pre-action design.

The FD concern is valid - if the space is protected by either a dry-pipe or pre-action sprinkler system, the delay could cause the CPVC pipe to fail before water is applied.


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

HAz is that correct in commercial setting???

mtlogcabin:::

Have the fire sprinkler company gice you the complete installation manual and specs for the brand/ type of pipe that was installed.

This will tell you when it can be exposed.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

My understanding is that in R uses it has to be covered.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

It is a wet system. The FD did receive the piping manufactures installation manual and specs back in at the start of this project but I don't believe they read em and they can't find them. The FD had a RIF in there prevention division which left the chief doing finals and he is shooting from the hip a lot.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

Mtlogcabin:

It's permitted in any light hazard occupany *with* with a *wet-pipe* automatic sprinkler system.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

MT: I don't know who your particular mfg. is for the product but here is some additional info:

http://www.tyco-fire.com/index.php?P=blaze_add&B=

http://www.tyco-fire.com/index.php?P=blaze_enh&B=

http://www.tyco-fire.com/TFP_common/Bla ... H_1900.pdf *Specifically Pages 8 - 12*

http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/usrelated ... r/pipe.pdf


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

Haz i do not know why I doubt a person that wears a white hat

Just remembered we finished a job where it was exposed in some areas, and it came back as long as there was sprinkler heads to cover/ protect the pipe it was good to go.

I know the listings keep changing on what you can do with the stuff.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> Just curious, since this comes up periodically here as well...Has the shell building been finaled yet?  Basicallly what I'm asking is, can you issue a C of O to a tenant space in a shell building that hasn't been finaled?
> 
> Let's hear the opinions.


We issue temps on the tenants if shell not 100% occupied and finished.


----------



## cheyer (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

Blazemaster is very specific with their exposed listing.....I believe the pipe is listed for 150 degrees max


----------



## IJHumberson (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: CPVC Blazemaster

I think what the question actually boils down to is, are you going to require the sprinkler system to be fully compliant in an unoccupied shell space?? Typically, in shell spaces prior to the initial occupancy the sprinkler heads are not installed in a code compliant manner regardless of the type of pipe used in the system.  I've seen a lot of "pie pans" and other attempts to mitigate this, but that's not a compliant solution either.  For unoccupied, unused shell spaces (including NO storage of any type), we do not require the sprinkler heads to be installed in a code compliant fashion - the theory is, if there's no occupancy, there's no fuel load.

As for the OP's scenario, I think I would be inclinded to allow the CPVC pipe to remain exposed so long as the spaces are vacant and devoid of any fuel load.


----------

